# Another Receiver Advice Inquiry!



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

Current Receiver: 8 Year Old Marantz SR780 (80wpc) DD5.1 only.
Speakers: Atlantic Technology 370THX set, Velodyne FSR-18 Sub with BFD equalization per this site.

Obviously the old SR780 won't do the new audio formats, and my Panasonic BD30 player won't decode and send them via coax to the SR780. So, it's beat on the Mrs. for a new receiver in the next few weeks. I like to start early with the research.

I only feed it with one thing, the Bluray disc player. Nothing else. Mines totally dedicated to showing movies from Bluray disc.

Being an old guy (72), I'm sort of a power freak. The Atlantic Technology speakers are rated at 200 watts, so I'd like to have at least 140wpc, even more if possible. In looking through the threads, the Onkyo stuff seems to show up in a pretty postive way. I'm wondering about others. I'd love separates, but then the meter starts to spin fast. I've looked at Outlaw, which I understand is excellent, but I'm of the opinion that their range of audio decoding is a bit behind and their HDMI is non-existent. I may be wrong, but that's my perception. (Corrections to my thinking are welcome).

Budget: Under $1000 would be nice, $1000-$1200 possible, up to $1500 if I beg enough.

I'm not suggesting someone here should do my research for me. I've surfed all the forums and can certainly read the literature (still). But, I know there are knowledgeable folks here that certainly have some experience and some of their own research they wouldn't mind sharing.

My theater: http://www.kathiejohnson.com/HomeTheater.html

My site is a bit outdated, the projector is now a Panasonic AE900U

As always, I love the feedback from this forum. Thanks.

Deane


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I really LOVE my Onkyo 805!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ditto the 805. We have several owners here that are believers in Onkyo.

Of course I also have a NAD T785 that is very nice, but it lacks some of the features the higher end Onkyo's have.

I would look into the Onkyo 875 and 905. You can get the 875 within your budget. The 905 may be stretching it.

You could also look into the Emotiva separates. They have been getting a lot of good reviews.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have poured over the existing receiver discussion threads on this site, and as you suggested Sonnie, the Onkyo 875 certainly rises to the top. There's been some good discussion.

I'll also look into the Emotiva separates as you suggest.

I'll be continuing to soak up any further discussion that gets posted.

Deane


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Whatever you decide on, be sure to let us know.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

I am wondering about a couple of things with the Emotiva MMC-1 processor. Perhaps someone on this forum has some experience with it, or can interpret what they are saying. I am wondering if it decodes all of the new uncompressed formats appearing on Bluray discs. The instruction book states the following:

• Dolby Digital EX®, Dolby Pro Logic II® , and Pro Logic IIx® decoding modes
• DTS ES® and DTS NEO:6® decoding modes

The other thing that jumped out at me is that it doesn't appear it takes a Bitstream input via HDMI. That alone, as I understand it, kills some of these audio formats. The Panasonic DB-30, and others, only output the new uncompressed formats via HDMI. If not, they are converted to PCM stereo via the coaxial output.

The instruction book:

http://www.emotiva.com/manuals2/Emotiva MMC-1 Manual_for Web_v1pt2.pdf

If I am correct, which I certainly may not be, the MMC-1 is badly outdated. What a shame, if true.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Deane Johnson said:


> If I am correct, which I certainly may not be, the MMC-1 is badly outdated. What a shame, if true.


The specs you reference indicate that you are correct.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

In spending a bunch of time surfing the Emotiva site, and the Emotiva forum, it appears there are several new processors coming out in mid-2008. I saw mention of the MMC-2 and a considerable amount of chatter on the UMC-2. The UMC-2 will supposedly be an updated and expanded processor, available initially for the same price as the MMC-1 ($699).

Claearly, the current MMC-1 is outdated.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

In reading through the thread on 2 channel amps and pre-amp benefits over receivers, it seems that some of the commentary indicates that separates do not have a sonic advantage over the newer well powered receivers, as they used to.

While that thread talks about 2 channel mostly, I'm wondering what the consensus is regarding exclusive HT usage with 5.1? For instance, are there any listening advantages to something like the Emotiva separates (200wpc) over the Onkyo 875 (140wpc) used exclusively for 5.1 HT, never for music or anything else? The question assume the Emotiva processor has the latest decoding features.


----------

